# Max 4 weeks and now 4 months.



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Still a very handsome chappy!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Super cute :love-eyes:


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

adorable! really adorable


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Max... you are so... I want to say pretty but I know it's wrong!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Max you are gorgeous!......we need to see more pics of you! x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

What a super cute puppy x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree Turi, pretty sums him up best ....gorgeous.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maaaaaawwwwwww xx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awwwwwwwww super super cutie .... xxx


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my word I cannot believe how much he looks like my two girls - he is stunning! 

If I had seen that picture at 4 weeks I wouldnt have said it was a cockapoo - how dramatic the change is!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes I wanted to say pretty too - but I shall say a very handsome young man


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He's gorgeous, so cuddly looking, you must be so pleased with him.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Hes my pretty boy, it's ok you can all say it!  I'll add some more of him....soon x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Max is gorgeous!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

OMG he is adorable


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

what a handsome fellow.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awwww, sooooo shweeet, i love him!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Max is a real stunner... Bet he turns a lot of heads 
X


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

We don't get far on walks before someone stops us...or you hear people say"oh look at the cute dog" I heard a little girl say to her mum just the other day" look mummy, it's a real teddy bear" it makes me smile the attention he gets...we were at a country show at the weekend and my husband was walking with max about 25m behind us as he kept getting stopped by people wanting to meet max....how funny and proud at the same time! I'm sure I'm not the only one on here who experiences this!


----------

